# 3D animation visual effects



## treyson (May 31, 2012)

Hey there, 

I'm here on a holiday, staying at my friends apartment in the marina area and going for regular visa runs. Been here for a while. I do 3D animation and visual effects. Even though i would love to be employed as I've been a freelancer my entire life back home, however this post is more about checking out the 3D industry here rather than seeking an actual job on a forum , and perhaps sharing a few thoughts with people in the same industry. Met a lot of web designers, yet surprisingly haven't met any 3D or vfx experts.

Anyway, have a great weekend everyone.


----------

